# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Sticky keys problem

## ColJep

I need to set sticky keys on all my computers due to a stroke. 

In all Ubuntu versions, if I do nothing after logging on, in about two minutes.I get told that I have pushed two keys together or hit shift five times and do I want to turn off sticky keys?

If I start typing straight away it happens during the first break. After saying no to the question I do not get the message again. Annoying but not a show stopper. I use a number of different keyboards including a laptop.

Any ideas or is it a M$ type "feature"

Thanks,

ColJep

----------


## dryder

I am not sure if this is a related issue, but I find sticky keys and enable beep have to be re-selected after rebooting - damned annoying.

Also, the way the keys beep is different from the 'simple and meaningful' way M$ Windows beeps - at least in the latter you can tell the key status just by pressing it as the tones are hi-lo. In Ubuntu Caps Lock is single toned, repeated presses of the shift key lo-hi-hi-lo. Try the shift key - even after the last lo it still acts as a modifier.

My keyboard does not have led's (wouldn't help if it did). The M$ way is better (but I'm not going back to M$ for it).

I hope this is part of the same issue ... apologies if it should be a separate thread.

David

----------


## ColJep

i don't have the problem about sticky keys needing to be re activated after a reboot only the request to turn them off after about two minutes of inactivity after each reboot.

Caps lock is silent unless toggle keys is activated. This also seems to make the shift key go Hi-Lo-Hi-Lo but also turns on scroll lock after two presses. I've only just discovered this so I'll investigate further and see if I can find a combination of settings that works.

----------


## ColJep

:Sad:  This is defiantly a bug in this accessibility feature. If Toggle keys is selected it does not give one beep on setting and two beeps on resetting and also requires resetting of ALL keyboard accessibility features after a reboot.

All in all a longstanding bug that nobody wants to fix. Probably due to the lack of kudos.

The Register has an article about these unfixed longstanding bugs just as 7.10 is about to be launched

----------


## dryder

> The Register has an article about these unfixed longstanding bugs just as 7.10 is about to be launched


Yes - but nobody wants to put the resources into it - they don't realise how important it is to some of us.

Perhaps this sounds bitter (perhaps it is) but it really does cause a lot of frustration - especially when there is no Linux equivalent to, say, Dragon Naturally Speaking.

----------


## ColJep

Yes it is true that there is no Linux equivalent to many applications such as Dragon Naturally Speaking. Unfortunately I do not think the main engine for such an application could be developed by the open source community. There is not much incentive either to port it to Linux.  :Sad: 
I have filed a bug report regarding Sticky keys. Maybe it will get sorted by about 11.10 whatever that is going to be called.  :Smile: 
In the meantime I still have one Win2000 machine. I'm pragmatic not a bigot.

----------


## dryder

See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818961

David

----------

